# Bentley Continental GT Speedometer problems



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a new 2005 Continental GT. My speedometer is wrong. I have have the car to the dealership and they have confirmed that is it incorrect. They have spoken with the factory several times and basically have told me that I just have to live with it. I think being 7 mph off is too much of a discrepancy to "just live with". So far my complaints have fallen on deaf ears. Also, this is not the only car at this dealership with the same problem.
Considering the Bentley reputation and the amount I paid for this car, this is totally unacceptable.
Added to this, I have have to have both batteries replaced, the LCD screens in the console have quite working, the communication bus in the car has quit working making the GPS quit working. These are too many problems for what is supposed to be a high-line car.
If anyone is considering buying a Continental GT, my advice would be not to do it. Give the a few years to get all the bugs worked out of this model.


----------



## Alkyoneus (Apr 1, 2002)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuureeeee


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm sorry, I thought this was a discussion forum for car owners and enthusiasts. If Alkyoneus's reply is typical, maybe it should be changed for "VW Vortex" to "cynical pointless postings forum".


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

If you haven't heard of this problem, just wait. There are four cars that I know of in the Detroit area that have incorrect speedometers. The dealership have been very polite, but have told me that Bentley says this amount of error in the speedometer is acceptable. Since the factory says it's ok, the dealership can do nothing about it and I just have to get used to it. I find that unacceptable!
How many people will have to complain about incorrect speedomters before Bentley decides it's a real problem?
Also, the LCD screen which shows the odometer had failed again. It goes in this week to have that looked at.
I have had a lawyer look up the lemon law in this state for me. If the odometer fails again, I will pursue a resolution under the lemon law.
I have only had this car for 6 weeks and it is going in to the delaership for the third time for repairs. The quality of Bentley Motors, in my opinion, is abysmal.
My expeience has already persuaded two people I know to no longer consider buying a Bentley. An unhappy customer with a failed repair is the worst kind of advertisement Bentley could possibly have. 
I love the way this car looks and drives. But when I drive the car and I have no odometer and a speedometer that gives incorrect readings, and they are unwilling or unable to fix it, that make the car a LEMON in my book.


_Modified by 05bntly at 8:27 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

No, standard wheels. Are your customers driving their cars, or are they put away for the winter? Will all of those poeple wake up in spring and discover their speedo is wrong?
I'm not sure about the electrical issues at your dealership either. The service writer in Detroit tells me he as 3 cars that have had the center screen go out.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

that is truley unfortunate, 
however is the 7mph speed off continuously throughout the mph range or is it something that when you are traveling at about 80mph you are actually driving about 73?
I am just checking because every manufacturer's speedometer is incorrect to this extent, I know that the VW's and Audi's that normal (sorry had to do it) people drive have the same amount of error built in. and is the problem that it is reading too fast ie 63 when speedo reads 70 or too slow 77 when speedo runs 70?
I know for a fact car manufacturers build that into thier cars, for what particular reason I have no idea, but it is true to ever car manufacturer.
And that does suck that the LCD screen is not working properly is not right, and totally bogus for such a car


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

The speedo reads higher than the actual speed. And I know that there is a certain amount of inaccuracy involved. However, this is REALLY obviuosly wrong. A friend drove the car for all of 3 blocks before he said "You're speedometer is wrong." And I had not mentioned any speedo problem to him; he picked it up just by driving the 3 blocks.
I talked to an engineer from GM. He told me that the SAE standard for speedos in the US is +6/-4 from the actual true speed. Mine falls just outside of this. He told me that the problem is probably the speedo head itself. He also said that would not be acceptable in GM car. Sad that GM has tighter specs than Bentley.
Here's another odd thing. With the cruise control set at an indicatied 80mph, which is really closer to 74 based on hand-held gps, if I reset the trip computer, it gives me an average speed of 75mph. Why is it that the speedo and the trip computer get the same signal from the transmission, but give different readings? I find this very frustrating and completely unacceptable.
Also, the speed is not off a consitant amount. When the speedo says, 30, you're going 28; at 40 you're going 33; at 70 you're going 63; at 76 you're going 70; at 80 you're going 74. If it was ALWAYS off by 7, I could just subtract the 7 from any speed and know how fast I was going. But it's not like that. 
Like I said, I love the way the car looks and drive, but I get so pissed off everytime I drive it I don't think I can live with this car. If the odometer fails again, I'll go the Lemon Law route. If not, I just might sell my new car. I will never buy another Bentley product.


_Modified by 05bntly at 1:45 PM 1-5-2005_


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (05bntly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05bntly* »_The speedo reads higher than the actual speed. And I know that there is a certain amount of inaccuracy involved. However, this is REALLY obviuosly wrong. A friend drove the car for all of 3 blocks before he said "You're speedometer is wrong." And I had not mentioned any speedo problem to him; he picked it up just by driving the 3 blocks.
I talked to an engineer from GM. He told me that the SAE standard for speedos in the US is +6/-4 from the actual true speed. Mine falls just outside of this. He told me that the problem is probably the speedo head itself. He also said that would not be acceptable in GM car. Sad that GM has tighter specs than Bentley.
Here's another odd thing. With the cruise control set at an indicatied 80mph, which is really closer to 74 based on hand-held gps, if I reset the trip computer, it gives me an average speed of 75mph. Why is it that the speedo and the trip computer get the same signal from the transmission, but give different readings? I find this very frustrating and completely unacceptable.
Also, the speed is not off a consitant amount. When the speedo says, 30, you're going 28; at 40 you're going 33; at 70 you're going 63; at 76 you're going 70; at 80 you're going 74. If it was ALWAYS off by 7, I could just subtract the 7 from any speed and know how fast I was going. But it's not like that. 
Like I said, I love the way the car looks and drive, but I get so pissed off everytime I drive it I don't think I can live with this car. If the odometer fails again, I'll go the Lemon Law route. If not, I just might sell my new car. I will never buy another Bentley product.

_Modified by 05bntly at 1:45 PM 1-5-2005_

I completely understand, it is actually probably a vag standard, my car is exactley the same, as every other VW.
someone once posted a find, where on my climate control if I dial in a programmer code with the buttons, it will give me actual speed.
I don't know but I think in the case of all VAG cars the speedo is slower than actual, by a percentage, where in the case of GM cars it's just plain off, and they don't really know if it's plus 3 or minus 6.
Either way, it is common, and personally imo it's kinda a tick tack reason for not drving a wonderful car.
BTW ask any one of your other friends cars to drive around, especially the german cars, you will notice the same things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

I see what you're saying, but this car is REALLY off. Everyone who has driven it notices it. It's too far off for me to accept. Also, don't forget the odometer is also off; it's adding more miles than I'm acutally driving.
And I have a VW jetta and it's speedo is like a precision instrument compaired to the Bentley. And I'm not the only one complaining. Bentley will at some point have to address this problem.
My other Bentley and my Rolls-Royce are not nearly this far off either. So it's a new problem for Bentley, and their long-standing customers may not accpet their new lower standards.


_Modified by 05bntly at 6:38 PM 1-5-2005_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (05bntly)*

maybe try another dealer? or phone another dealer? b/c it could be that they just TOLD YOU that they called bentley motors, who supposedly told them that its within an acceptable range....who knows if it is...or they even called... i would get second opinion.

Also with VW's the faster you go the more inaccurate it is, it is linear, and if people are just looking down and going bro your speedo is off, there is definitly something wrong.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

well, I know that in terms of the mark 4 with climate control there is a "easter egg" that caclculates true speed through the climate control readout, I'll search for the link....
found it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=675067
I think it's a pretty common fact that the speedo is a little slower than " true" speed, and I've seen that with the true speed readout the real speed is actually a little faster and the gap does increase as you go higher in speeds, similar to what's going on with the bentley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by tivs31 at 11:57 AM 1-6-2005_


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't expect my speedo to be accurate to within 0.5 mph, off by 1 or 2 I could live with. But this is so extremely bad, everyone who drives it notices it. It's kind of embarassing to let a friend drive the car and have to make excuses for the poor quality. 
I have been treated well by other RR/Bentley products in the past. I think that is what I am so bothered by this situation. The amount of error and the cavalier response to my complaints is so out of charater to the past. I'm wondering if this is the new face of a VW owned Bentley company.
As far as the lemon law, it's three strikes you're out. The car has had two odometer failures, and the car is less than 8 weeks old. I have no confidence that they will fix it correctly. I fully expect that it will fail within a week of my getting it back again. 
Sad that I'm already predicting the next failure of my new car.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_







where did you get this info from? I frequently drive a section of road where there is an electronic speed litmit sign that reads back your speed automatically and I've never found my R32 going above or below what the radar displays.


set your cruise at a certain speed on a flat road, then reset your trip computer, and give it a few minutes....i betyou the speed the computer reads out is less than what the speedo indicates. WHat the computer reads out is the true speed. As well as what someone else posted about the climatronic, it will do the same thing, only give you your true speed in real time. It has also been documented that the top speed governer is set at 130 (maybe alittle higher i forget) while the speedo will be reading like 138. GPS has confirmed that it is infact 130 and not 138.


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

Update:
The car is back in the shop for repairs, again. The small screen behind the steering wheel that shows the odometer failed, again. This time they are replacing the screen.
The center console screen with the GPS and map is failing on a regular basis, but comes back on after a few minutes. They are looking at that also, but no word yet.
As far as my original complaint, that the speedo is wrong, they still say it isn't wrong enough, and they won't fix it.
I called Bentley headquarters in Aubrurn Hills, Michigan a week and a half ago. I got a return call saying they would turn the problem over to the regional manager and he would call me. That was a week ago; no call yet.
I sent a letter to the manager of the dealership complaining about all the problems. No response to that yet either.
So far, the customer service leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## SleeprVR6 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

that sucks


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (SleeprVR6)*

yup really sad to hear this, not about the speedo being off, cause I still think it is a vag thing, and my brother has a 2002 M coupe and thier speedo is off by much more, up to 10mph at 100 mph ( so actually going 90 while speedo says 100), so it's not just a vw thing.
And gm model cars are probably off either way, which is the scarry part, at least now we know that all VWG cars are off by the same speed.

But all the electrical items, like the lcd screens busting out is definatley not something that I would tolerate


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

05BNTLY - It is a shame that Bentley is not taking any sort of proactive response to your concern. 7MPH off is the difference between a ticket and not (at lease here in WA). I have to tell you that, though your car is a Bentley - and this is not meant in any slam form (please don't take it that way) - but your car is basically a Phaeton in functions - meaning it uses the same systems and guts to function the major GPS and technical functions. I used to sell VW and I will be the first to say that the Phaeton is a problem waiting to happen. For the $1**,*** that you paid for your car - get on Bentley NA and tell them you will not accept their deaf responses.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (K03GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K03GLi* »_05BNTLY - It is a shame that Bentley is not taking any sort of proactive response to your concern. 7MPH off is the difference between a ticket and not (at lease here in WA). I have to tell you that, though your car is a Bentley - and this is not meant in any slam form (please don't take it that way) - but your car is basically a Phaeton in functions - meaning it uses the same systems and guts to function the major GPS and technical functions. I used to sell VW and I will be the first to say that the Phaeton is a problem waiting to happen. For the $1**,*** that you paid for your car - get on Bentley NA and tell them you will not accept their deaf responses.

the speedo off is 7mph slower and it's not consistent, meaning it is probably 1-2 off at 20mph, and going steadly upwards it gets more and more off.
It is standard on all VAG cars, so mainly not a problem, at least imo, and that way it will never cause you a ticket, no matter where you are from.
but again the electrical problems are unexcusable, and a definate reason to be angry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Alkyoneus)*

God kids these days, if you have nothing better to say just shut your mouth, seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Alkyoneus* »_suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuureeeee


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

Update: 
Got the car back from the dealership. They have replaced the LCD screen between the tach and speedo. They say the optical bus communication error was related to this screen being out. I'm not sure I buy that explanation.
I still have heard nothing from Bentley headquarters or from the dealership regarding my complaints.
About the speedometer, even if it is a common probelm on VAG cars, it's not one I'm willing to accept. There are 3 cars in the local Rolls-Royce club; two of them have speedos that are wrong and people are complaining. If Bentley starts to loose sales due to this, at some point they will need to address it.
One local has already told the dealer to take the car back. I don't want to sound like a snob, but Bentley owners won't put up with the crappy service. It's just as easy for me to buy an Aston Martin as a Bentley. (I'm already talking to Aston Martin in case the car is bought back under the Lemon Law)
We will see if Bentley lives up to it's past reputation.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (05bntly)*

Im sorry for keep on doing this but...
the speedo thing is not a problem, it was designed and intentially put into all VAG cars......
Look into them all, go test drive an eudi, go drive a lambo, go drive anything, the same thing will happen.
Also go check out the aston, I'm sure that it is a very similar situation, there's might be 5 mph slower.
Again it is not a problem, it is intentially done this way for a reason, what the reason is I have no idea, but VAG does.
Like I said earlier as well, BMW's have the same issues, however thiers is much worse, my brother's M-Coupe needed to be chipped in order to get the speedo to read properly. There problem is much more than just 7mph at high speeds.
I hate to be an ass or anything I am just trying to explain myself,


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

I understand that you consider the speedo not to be a problem, but I'm the one paying the bills and I DO condiser it to be a problem. It is unacceptable to me. I will continue to pursue getting it fixed.


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

I back you on that man! Its like buying a nice new house but not having the foundation perfect - you paid for something in huge monetary amounts and it is not perfect! VW and Audi's can have anything wrong with them because they are desposible vehicles - you can drive them into the ground and go buy another but, a Bentley is a fine piece of motoring pride!


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Bentley Continental GT Speedometer problems (05bntly)*

Update:
Got the car back from the dealership on Friday and parked it in the garage for the weekend. Drove the car on Monday and the Homelink transmitter and the heated steering wheel are not working properly. Drove the car today, Wednesday, and the center console screen failed AGAIN taking the GPS and map with it. It's also stuck on the Navigation screen and won't change.
Still no response from my call to Bentley in Auburn Hills. That was two weeks ago.
The Lemon Law clock is ticking.


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Continental GT Speedometer problems (05bntly)*

It sounds to me that you will never see the end of problems with this car. It also sound slike you use it quite often and not as a weekend showpiece. For those two problems, I would demand the dealer take back the car. I would potentially persue litigation to ensure that you are protected throughout the process, above and beyond the state lemon laws.
OTOH, most car amnufacturers and the corresponding police folk live by the 10% law. Meaning that you have a 10% leeway before the sirens go off.
Now I will put on my tinfoil hat. This may be to protect people from their own vices, i.e. speeding and may be encouraged by the government.








I would have followed up the first call by 3 or 4 days. Be proactive in this situation. Whoever is supposed to call you will have full access (office phone, cell phone, et. al) duting business hours. Insist to talk to them directly if possible.
Maybe VW took the history of Britsh automobiles too literally when building the new Contental line. It sounds more like a Triumph or MG than a Bently from all of the problems. But those old cars were easy to fix. Now you need to know quantum physics to reset the trip meter.


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Continental GT Speedometer problems (05bntly)*

O5- I would be flipping a sh*t with Bentley and I would be sweating if I were the dealership!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Continental GT Speedometer problems (05bntly)*

Folks on the Phaeton Forum have also thoroughly discussed this. I believe there is a software fix that can be obtained via VAG-Com. You might try a search there. The other solution would be to replace your tires with ones having a larger diameter. If they fit, a 1 inch taller tire would make your actual speed more in line with the displayed speed.


_Modified by Paldi at 11:06 PM 2-18-2005_


----------



## vdubman1 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Continental GT Speedometer problems (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Folks on the Phaeton Forum have also thoroughly discussed this. I believe there is a software fix that can be obtained via VAG-Com. You might try a search there. The other solution would be to replace your tires with ones having a larger diameter. If they fit, a 1 inch taller tire would make your actual speed more in line with the displayed speed.

This guy spent as much on his car as I will on my first house. He should not have to put a different size of tire on his car for it to be able to tell him how fast he is going. The bottom line is a car like that shouldn't be off by that much. Also, the service people and company itself seem to be so disinterested with the whole situation. That is definatly not acceptable - I get better service than that with a 10 year old Jetta at the VW dealership.


_Modified by vdubman1 at 11:01 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Continental GT Speedometer problems (vdubman1)*

The only solution to the problem that is quick and relatively inexpensive is a larger O.D. tire. Tires wear out and are also changed between summer and winter. I say change 'em out! No big deal.










_Modified by Paldi at 11:08 PM 2-18-2005_


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's an update for those who have been following the problems with my car. I picked the car up at the dealership on friday, Feb. 4. They had had the car for two weeks, and had replaced the entire infotainment system. All was fine on friday, saturday and sunday. Today, Monday, I'm driving home from work and the GPS, map, infotainment system fails, yet again. The car goes back to the dealership Thursday to fix this exact same problem for the third time.
Let me ask the members of this forum:
This car will be 3 months old on friday. It has already been in the shop for 26 days. It is going in the have the same problem fixed for the third time. At what point would all of you consider this car a Lemon? Am I being to critical?
I would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (05bntly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05bntly* »_Here's an update for those who have been following the problems with my car. I picked the car up at the dealership on friday, Feb. 4. They had had the car for two weeks, and had replaced the entire infotainment system. All was fine on friday, saturday and sunday. Today, Monday, I'm driving home from work and the GPS, map, infotainment system fails, yet again. The car goes back to the dealership Thursday to fix this exact same problem for the third time.
Let me ask the members of this forum:
This car will be 3 months old on friday. It has already been in the shop for 26 days. It is going in the have the same problem fixed for the third time. At what point would all of you consider this car a Lemon? Am I being to critical?
I would love to hear your opinions.

I really don't think that you have any other recourse at this point, it's 3 months old with 1/3 of it being in the shop.
they have tried numerous times and have not been able to fix the exact same problem, you have given them 3 chances, and on each they failed, I would talk with the general manager and explain that this is not what you expect of a Bentley, and kindly offer them another chance with a new model, if they don't acknowledge that then simply returning the car and moving on is your best bet, and this failure is definatley applicable under lemon law status.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*to the guy with the fancy bentley*

man, WHOCARES? u have a bentley, so BE HAPPY. there is NOTHING wrong with your speedo. ALL speedos have some margin of error. live with it. GOSH, i cant believe people who have money to buy fancy cars such as this would complain at such a SMALL problem. 
i mean, i understand that everything MUST be perfect for a car THAT expensive, but cmon.... dont take things for granted. imagine u never had the money to buy 2 bentleys and a rolls-royce. ****, i couldnt even support both my VW and my BMW at the same time on insurance, i had to switch from time to time, even tho my BMW is pretty old. now, i can have both cars on insurance, and im greatful to God for that. you, on the other hand, seem (to me) like u dont even give a damn about the fortune that you have (or might have). sorry, but people like u piss me off.


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

The third time returning is NOT for the speedo, it's for the infotainment/GPS system failing. And, just because the car is expensive, I should accept poor quality? I don't think so.


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: to the guy with the fancy bentley (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_man, WHOCARES? u have a bentley, so BE HAPPY. there is NOTHING wrong with your speedo. ALL speedos have some margin of error. live with it. GOSH, i cant believe people who have money to buy fancy cars such as this would complain at such a SMALL problem. 
i mean, i understand that everything MUST be perfect for a car THAT expensive, but cmon.... dont take things for granted. imagine u never had the money to buy 2 bentleys and a rolls-royce. ****, i couldnt even support both my VW and my BMW at the same time on insurance, i had to switch from time to time, even tho my BMW is pretty old. now, i can have both cars on insurance, and im greatful to God for that. you, on the other hand, seem (to me) like u dont even give a damn about the fortune that you have (or might have). sorry, but people like u piss me off. 


The response above was out of VERY VERY poor taste. Please do not put people down that have been financially smart. "People like you piss me off?" What is that supposed to mean? This gentleman went out and spent $170K+ on this vehicle. I think for that money, everything should be perfect. I know that if you (Mujjuman) went out and dropped a grand on lets say leather interior for your car and it wasn't perfect, you would cry to hi hell. 05BNTLY has a valid case - hell I am 23 and understand where he is coming from. I make 85K easily a year but work 60hours a week - do you think I, working as hard as I do would accept any flaws in a vehicle??? I DONT THINK SO - Don't put people down, he is mierely handling his business!


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (05bntly)*

I thought the lemon law only applied when the problem was major. Not to belittle the problems you are having, as I would be quite unhappy about it, too.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (kleineGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kleineGTI* »_I thought the lemon law only applied when the problem was major. Not to belittle the problems you are having, as I would be quite unhappy about it, too.


I actually think it simply goes on the basis of amount of time away from the owner of the car, meaning amount of time in service rather than in possesion of the owner.
At least that's what I think.
And to have a great car like the bentley and to have it sit around for 1 month is really really sad, especially because of the same problem over and over again


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

The Michigan Lemon Law can be applied in one of two ways:
1. The car is in the shop for 30 days or parts of days for any reason within the first year, or
2. The car goes in for repairs for the same problem four times within the first two years.
The law allows the owner to notify the manufacturer of the problem and any pending legal action after either 25 days out of service for situation 1 or the third failure of the same problem in situation 2.
My car now meets the qualifications of the lemon law under both situations. If it goes to court, this is a slam-dunk.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (SlowK03Crap)*

Wow that is a nightmare story. I would die if I had to take my car into the shop that often. That is unacceptable! I would seriously go up to the serivce manager next time and explain your situation and what you plan on doing. He MUST know you are not happy, or that something is seriously wrong with the car and just doesnt want to take it back.
Call the company again and if they dont return your call, call again, and again, until you get through.
They need to know that you are unsatisfied with your car, and want something either fixed for sure, or you want to exchange the car.
If all else fails, take it to court, however I would be pissed if I even had to go through the trouble of going to court, paying court fees, time, hassle, and such for something they can easily do such as take the car back.
Best of luck and report back.
That up there were comments on the whole navigation, gps, etc failing.
The speedo thing, I cant seem to offer any advice or coments on however. tivs31 has explained it various time, and Ive heard it as well, but I will not comment without any facts and such.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (kleineGTI)*

Just get different size tires that would fix the problem. I don't know?








The new VW's 99-05 have a 4-5 mile off difference too. It's CRAZY!!!!










_Modified by mrgreek2002 at 12:38 AM 2-14-2005_


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

I called Bentley Customer Service in Auburn Hills. I was calm, not rude, didn't raise me voice. Didn't matter.
They hung up on me.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (05bntly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05bntly* »_I called Bentley Customer Service in Auburn Hills. I was calm, not rude, didn't raise me voice. Didn't matter.
They hung up on me.





































totally inappropriate response by them, did you talk with the dealership GM or owner ?
but wow, that is horrbile


----------



## 05bntly (Jan 3, 2005)

I was not talking to the dealership, I call Bentley North America at their headquarters. It was their "customer service" that hung up on me. The delaership has been trying; I put the blame for most of this on Bentley North America.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (05bntly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05bntly* »_I was not talking to the dealership, I call Bentley North America at their headquarters. It was their "customer service" that hung up on me. The delaership has been trying; I put the blame for most of this on Bentley North America.

I hope that a dealership would deal with the problem a bit better than bently customer service, espeically since you have been dealing with them for 3 months now, and you already know the people there. They will then work with you (hopefully) to get the situation resolved at Bentley NA. And speaking with someone in person won't yield a hang up or some other rude conversation, hopefully they will treat you with the respect that is deserved for a customer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Anyway good luck with the whole process, I couldn't imagine having to go through this ordeal, especially with something with that price tag.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by tivs31 at 11:52 AM 2-14-2005_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (tivs31)*

Hmmm... A car magazine here once tested cars speedo accuracies and whereas 7 mph off is a lot, it's not exceptional and I wouldn't call it a bug, really. It's just less accurate than some other cars' speedos. And a proof that even Bentley isn't perfect. But yes, I have to admit I'd be a bit dissatisfied, too. My 20 000 € SEAT shows only 5 km/h (3 mph) above the real speed at 100 km/h (62 mph).
As for the other bugs, they're quite bad, really. But again, I guess it's quite impossible that even an expensive car wouldn't have problems.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (05bntly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05bntly* »_So far, the customer service leaves a lot to be desired.

If you pay 6 figures for a car, this is something you should NEVER EVER EVER have to say
I feel for you though.
As an employee of a luxury car dealership (Lamborghini, Porsche, BMW, Audi, Rover, Mini, Acura) I'd expect better assistance.
Hell, Mini drivers don't get that kind of run around.
I can ask my boss if he's had any problem with his ContiGT.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (05bntly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05bntly* »_I was not talking to the dealership, I call Bentley North America at their headquarters. It was their "customer service" that hung up on me. The delaership has been trying; I put the blame for most of this on Bentley North America.

What did you say to CS before they hung up? Did you get the person's name? I would make sure they no longer had employment with Bentley US if I were you. Sounds like it it lawyer time for you. You need to get rid of this car before it puts you in the hospital for hypertension...


----------



## OrangeTonkaTruck (Feb 2, 2004)

Getter done!


----------



## A2orange8V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: to the guy with the fancy bentley (mujjuman)*

"man, WHOCARES? u have a bentley, so BE HAPPY. there is NOTHING wrong with your speedo. ALL speedos have some margin of error. live with it. GOSH, i cant believe people who have money to buy fancy cars such as this would complain at such a SMALL problem. 
i mean, i understand that everything MUST be perfect for a car THAT expensive, but cmon.... dont take things for granted. imagine u never had the money to buy 2 bentleys and a rolls-royce. ****, i couldnt even support both my VW and my BMW at the same time on insurance, i had to switch from time to time, even tho my BMW is pretty old. now, i can have both cars on insurance, and im greatful to God for that. you, on the other hand, seem (to me) like u dont even give a damn about the fortune that you have (or might have). sorry, but people like u piss me off." 

This guy is rediculous*, I mean if you pay 100k for a car you expect everything to work and work all the time, not 1-3 days out of the week. What if you bought a 600k house the the toliet only flushed 1-3 times a week you'd be pissed too right? As far as Lemon law goes you have a right to tell the dealer to take it back if the vehicle has a reocurring problem wheather its small or large. As for Bentleys customer service I find that to be horrible they only make and sell a small amount of these cars worldwide the least they can do is conatct you back in a decent amount of time. Good Luck with this I'll be checking back to see how things turn out. For your future purchase the Vanquish is a very nice car, Got a up close look at one during the international Car show in wash,DC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by A2orange8V at 2:46 PM 2-21-2005_


----------



## JRL1194 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: to the guy with the fancy bentley (A2orange8V)*

Morning, troll here from Swedespeed
The law in most states is that the car be out of use for 30 days or 3 times in the shop for trying to fix the same problem unsuccessfully.
While they may fight over the speedo thing, your dash and nav continually out might qualify.
I've successfully lemon lawed cars for much less and won
I would call up a lemon law attorney, it's usually free.
JRL1194


----------



## MJ12Doc. (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (kleineGTI)*

Iv seen my fair share of lemon cars. since my dad was in the car busness his whole life. Take it back demand another one. Be a F-ing jerk! being nice wont get stuff done. If they dont give you another car, get a lawyer. Serious i know that, thats what people do today to get money but sue for a new car. or something couse if they cant fix it and wont give you something new. Well then your the one being the dumbbutt for just letting it be. sorry this is just my oppion..







wish i knew of something else to tell ya.


----------



## Bentleyboy (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (05bntly)*

I can't belive Bentley North America is so damn disfunctional! There is a gentleman that owns a black Conti GT in Boise and he is a major sponsor for our hockey team, next time i see him I'll ask him if he has had any probs with his. I belive he took delivery in Las Vegas.


----------

